# NASH gets the MVP award



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ESPN RADIO is reporting that according to league sources, Nash will be awarded the MVP award again this year.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

congrats.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

nash did play very well this season leading the amare-less suns to the pacific division title. but imo, kobe should have been the winner. kobe was just sooo dominant throughout the regular season.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

CSILASVEGAS said:


> nash did play very well this season leading the amare-less suns to the pacific division title. but imo, kobe should have been the winner. kobe was just sooo dominant throughout the regular season.


:laugh:

NO WAY! 

I think Lebron and Dirk deserve it more than Kobe.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

People are going to start hating Nash because of what hes won.

I think thats why Nash didn't want the award again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I didn't think he should win it this yr with the way we played later on and his play dipped a bit. And just the fact that 2 MVPS puts him in elite company. Just doesn't feel right.

I'm not even gonna look at the threads for Nash winning the MVP though. No point. I have no need to defend Nash or say anything negative.


Nash will be on Dan Patrick show on ESPN RADIO in about a half hr for anyone interested. check your radio listings.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm thrilled. 

Nash definetly led the Suns to an amazing season. You cannot deny that over the past 5 years, this guy has proven he can make teams win. He did it in Dallas, he did it in Phoenix, and he did it again in Phoenix.

Kobe may be the game's biggest talent, but his team will not make it out of round one.

Lebron has another year to go...I bet he gets it next year.

Billips I think was Nash's biggest rival. However, is Billips as valuable to the Pistons as Nash is to Phoenix? Not quite.

Dirk is another worthy canidate...he might be in the runing again next year.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Mvp!
Mvp!
Mvp!


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Nash is my dude and I am happy for him. :cheers: To Nash the MVP.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Kinda wanted lebron to win but good job steve nash.Steve nash doesnt so much for the franchise i hope the blazers franchise looks like that one day.Steve nash is one of my favorite players so are the suns i hope the suns take down the lakers and spurs and whomever else.I want to see something exciting like heat suns heat cavs that would rule.Not like the pistons that just have snore basketball like the spurs i want some action on the court baby.Im glad **the wonderful** kobe didnt get it.


*edit by dissonance19. we will not have that kind of disrespect here. besides, she had sex with someone after she was supposedly raped. boy, she was real traumatized by it. This all would have come out if she went through with the trial.*


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Zidane said:


> Kinda wanted lebron to win but good job steve nash.Steve nash doesnt so much for the franchise i hope the blazers franchise looks like that one day.Steve nash is one of my favorite players so are the suns i hope the suns take down the lakers and spurs and whomever else.I want to see something exciting like heat suns heat cavs that would rule.Not like the pistons that just have snore basketball like the spurs i want some action on the court baby.Im glad **the wonderful* *kobe didnt get it.


Good Post :eek8:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> People are going to start hating Nash because of what hes won.


No, its because of the hair!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nash is the greatest Sun of all time! Anyone agree?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Kobe doesn't deserve more than Nash. And quite frankly, Kobe isn't the 2nd candidate. Wasn't Lebron or Dirk on 2nd place? 

If you watch the game, you should know that Kobe dominanting the ball is not Laker's best interest. No matter how great Kobe is, he can't out-score a team every night. Lamar's improvement has caused us trouble inside and outside. He's playing like a real all-star for the past 2 games and congrats him. 

If Laker still lets Kobe score his usual +40pt, this series is over for them. Kobe knows he needs to get his teammates involved and even let Lamar handle the ball sometimes. We've seen plenty of this for the past 2 games and it's working for them.  Why do you think Phil wants the ball inside to Lamar and Kwame so much?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Here's a little write up I did on why Nash deserves it just as much as Kobe. It's very non-biased... Laker fans. 

I'm putting my one opinion on this...



> *IF THE REPORTS ARE TRUE! Not official yet, but TSN, The Score and NBA TV announcers are ALL saying it's true.*
> 
> Steve Nash AND Kobe Bryant both desvered it equally. I wouldn't have been shocked or surprised if either won it. Steve Nash may have had a better chance because of his off court attributes, season win total, or his teams W/L record without him. Kobe mayeb have won it because he has had an amazing season, most ppg total since MJ, 2nd highest points in a single game (against the Raptors or no, still amazing). The fact that Kobe Bryant wasn't runner up is beyond me, he should have only lost by 2 or 3 first place votes, and this should have been a close MVP race then the Nash vs. Shaq.
> 
> ...


http://www.otrforums.com/index.php?showtopic=12717


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I am probably the biggest Nash fan here and even I don't mind if Nash doesn't get it this season. One MVP award is good enough for me and I am sure Nash is more than satisfied with one MVP. 

The problem with Kobe is easy. His team is 3rd tier in Nash's division. If Kobe is the top 4 team, he WILL GET IT. No doubt. Then you throw in Mavs' success, Lebron's success and even Pistons' success, it is really hard to give Kobe the award. The MVP on a #7 seed? That just doesn't sound right at all. 

We all know Kobe is an excellent player. Just because he didn't win the MVP award doesn't mean he is less of a player. Nash just has better story. Afterall, MVP is voted by the media.


----------

